# LFTS 11/9



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

LTH said:


> If I may ask, fixed blade or mechanical?


I’d like to know as well…. I love the G5 T3 and am becoming a fan of the G5 Dead Meat 3 blades as well. Have had excellent blood trails with both!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

bowhunter426 said:


> 231 and The traffic light south of the river here. Do a lot of hunting around Nunica.





bowhunter426 said:


> 231 and The traffic light south of the river here. Do a lot of hunting around Nunica.





bowhunter426 said:


> 231 and The traffic light south of the river here. Do a lot of hunting around Nunica.


Spoonville area. Lots of deer that way.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Baybum said:


> Doe down lapeer public. Have to like tracks like this. I'm still covered up with deer also so not getting down yet
> View attachment 797593
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> We killed a lot of deer with the G5 heads. Finally stopped using them due to too many mediocre blood trails on well hit deer.


What did you switch to? I love how true the g5 shoots but out of all the deer I’ve shot with them the blood trails haven’t been great.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Fissshh On! said:


> Piss poor blood trail but I found the buck I shot last night. Hit right where I was aiming. The Ravin did its job but the G5 broad heads don’t leave a good blood trail, maybe too small


Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Street said:


> There’s another forum thread for that….


He’s fairly new so you might have to help him out with that one. 😀


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Shooter crossed way out of range. Maybe he'll come back later.😪


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Buck number 6 got my wind, I feared a deer walking this edge, I got point blank video of him working a licking branch. When he got my wind he turned south and ran 300 yards and just missed getting drilled by a white SUV.
Flight


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Sent up in one of my best spots when bucks are chasing then get this photo from my sister. Look what's in dad's back field. Oh well he is only a 1/2 mile away and headed my direction. Fingers crossed









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Buck number 7 I needed a 7 mag to hit him, he was much closer and decided to run with buck number 6 until the whole SUV thing.
Flight


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Hot doe to my east and 5 bucks wanting in on the action. 2 possible shooters


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

d_rek said:


> My fart just sounded like a doe bleat. I think I’m onto something here guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's all about clench pressure, tight squeeze and you can get a fawn call or even a rabbit in distress if you see a coyote but be careful going for the mature buck grunt as this requires a relaxed sphincter and could land you in the "I just sharted" thread. Scentloc underwear is a must when using these calls.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of tree is this ?
Flight


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Loosened an arrow around 8:10. Sounded good. Waiting until these does and fawns clear out before headed down.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Seen a couple doe and one small buck so far. Got blew at atleast 30 times this morning while setting up. Two different deer. Oh well those dead calm mornings are great for getting busted. I'm in a sweet little cruising area just down wind of bedding, so I'm gonna be here for a while.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

One doe so far.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What kind of tree is this ?
> Flight
> View attachment 797602
> 
> View attachment 797601


A brown one. Sorry that's all I got😜


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What kind of tree is this?


Looks like a burr oak…

You can drop pics into this site for plant/tree identification:









Identify, explore and share your observations of wild plants


[email protected] is a tool to help to identify plants with pictures.




identify.plantnet.org








Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothing but blue jays. Giving it til about 10:30am then heading in


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nothing this morning. Give it a half hour, leave my sticks, and come back this afternoon.
<----<<<


----------



## ReelRetired (May 18, 2011)

Another vote for burr oak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Yankee#1 said:


> Looks like a burr oak…
> 
> You can drop pics into this site for plant/tree identification:
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, how you been?
Flight


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a small buck harassing a doe about 100 yards out 20 minutes ago, it must have been him alone that just walked 70 yards in front of me. Sitting till at least 11, then will decide what to do. Conditions are just to perfect right now . Kind of wish I was set up in another spot. Just now had a pretty 2.5 8 just stroll by. Everything is walking the edge of the thick about 70 out.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I’m out for day 9 in NW Ontario. Yesterday was the best so far with a pretty good buck grunting & crashing toward me in the morning following a doe who mostly just wanted to be left alone. He came into a shooting lane at 40 yards but I believe he was just a big 8 and that’s not what I’m after here so I didn’t shoot.

Tried a whole new spot in the afternoon behind a big rock bluff adjacent to a new clear cut. I set up so I could keep an eye on a trail with big scrapes but kept scanning the cut & that’s where things happened. First was crashing behind me then a deer racing away through the cut. Later a buck appeared walking down the skid lane I was sitting beside. He was grunting softly and stopped to scrape at a spruce 50 yards out and when he urinated he was looking right at me. It didn’t phase him and he continued on, looking right at me & not missing a step. I thought he’d at least wind me but he marched right past me at 8 feet, a very rutty 10 point maybe 120”? Just past my boots in this pic you’ll see an old skidder track and that’s where he walked! He continued on outta sight. Unbelievable except that’s the 2nd encounter like that for me up here.

Got me so excited it was hard to get to sleep last night.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I'm at work but got a text from the landowner telling me there are two 8 point bucks sparring right in front of the stand I hung this summer, along with a "bunch" of does and fawns. Wind's perfect this morning but of course when my hunting vacation starts tomorrow the winds are gonna be piss poor

Won't be getting much done today at work, I can tell you that much


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 797611
> 
> I’m out for day 9 in NW Ontario. Yesterday was the best so far with a pretty good buck grunting & crashing toward me in the morning following a doe who mostly just wanted to be left alone. He came into a shooting lane at 40 yards but I believe he was just a big 8 and that’s not what I’m after here so I didn’t shoot.
> 
> ...


Dang that is one steep ass hill you are hunting.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

jatc said:


> Dang that is one steep ass hill you are hunting.


I could barely hang on! I don’t know why some pics do that but probably cuz I took a vertical pic? Oh well…


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

gatorman841 said:


> What did you switch to? I love how true the g5 shoots but out of all the deer I’ve shot with them the blood trails haven’t been great.


We also really liked the accuracy of the G5 Montec head, killed around 30 or so deer with them, but occasionally had blood trails that were challenging even on good hits.

We shoot crossbows that are in the low 300 fps range and switched from 100 grain G5's to 100 grain Spitfires. Have been well satisfied with their performance on the 20 or so deer we've killed since the switch.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

gatorman841 said:


> What did you switch to? I love how true the g5 shoots but out of all the deer I’ve shot with them the blood trails haven’t been great.


I'm not sure if you are shooting mechanical or fixed G5s but I am really unimpressed by the Montec's sharpness out of the box. I really like Magnus Stingers and Black Hornets for fixed, or if you want a mechanical, NAP Spitfires. Rages or Scwackers make giant holes too. 

Just wanna avoid the shoulder like the plague with those expandables


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What kind of tree is this ?
> Flight
> View attachment 797602
> 
> View attachment 797601


Hickory?


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What kind of tree is this ?
> Flight
> View attachment 797602
> 
> View attachment 797601


Swamp chestnut oak


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Another lonely doe worked through a few mins ago.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

15 minutes ago had 6 dnf come run in with nothing on there tail. Then head east towards another 2.5 buck I was just watching. Not sure if it's the same one I seen earlier. They all took off on a chase heading further away from me and out of site. Couple of minutes ago this guy come out from straight in front of me and got on the same trails as the does. I don't know If all them deer ran out of my life for good?? I kind of feel like I need to stay here because of the action, but I have another place in mind that I want to move to. I'll a least stay until 12.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Welp the boy took a swing…..and a miss! 17 yrds but pin set for 25. Hit’em in the top of the back. Sliced a groove in his back. But nothing more. Found the arrow just some hair and a piece of meat…no blood. We followed it up not a drop of blood either side of the creek. Followed running tracks as best we could to the top on the hill then back down to the creek not one speck . I’d say this one is still walking. A little sore and whole lot smarter.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

And as for me















I watched this doe, hoof the snot out of a button buck that belonged to a different doe that went up and bedded in the corn. Back at it this afternoon. In for coffee and breakfast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

14 total so far with one small buck chasing. Nothing since 940. Ready for some lunch then back out. The squirrel parade has been unbelievable!

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

sniper said:


> 14 total so far with one small buck chasing. Nothing since 940. Ready for some lunch then back out. The squirrel parade has been unbelievable!


Great pics! Lunch? With all those "grapes" within arms reach? Seems like you'd be set.

[No, don't do that. Sorry I brought it up...]


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Baybum said:


> Doe down lapeer public. Have to like tracks like this. I'm still covered up with deer also so not getting down yet
> View attachment 797593
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats! Just moved to the Lapeer area this year, hoping to get into some deer on public too.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

When the arrows are gold the doe will fold. Didn't go 20


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kicking myself in the arse right now. Yesterday morning my dad, listening to my advise, went back and sat in the stand he saw the deer from the night before. He was thinking of hunting his other spot but he listened to me.
This picture was 9:49am yesterday morning 10 yards in front of his blind. Moral of the story, don’t listen to me.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Tucked in at the in laws. Word is a nice 8pt has been spotted at the neighbors two houses down. Was chasing in a horse pasture this AM. Bedding to my left, natural funnel in front of me, and thick cover to my right. Already had 5 doe sneak by at 60 yards moving to bedding. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Fissshh On! said:


> Well here’s the pics of the deer I found this morning. Kinda busted up rack but a good body/ neck on him. Was an 8 the way I count points! Weighed him a 144# dressed, so a nice plump deer. All together he went about 220 yards. Heading to the processor right now and hope to be back by tonight😁
> View attachment 797634
> View attachment 797635


Awesome. Congrats


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Back in the saddle in the state land of red paint and ribbon. Seems like I have it to myself for awhile. Same tree as last night and this morning. Good night for listening. 
Good luck all. 
<----<<<


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in the low impact stand tonight, nw wind. Let's roll. Hopefully see a biggin but I will gladly take a big swamp donkey.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Back in for the evening. In a bunch of rolling oak ridges that butt up to a long, thick, nasty swamp. Not many acorns back here this year. Did run into a couple scrapes on the way in but didn’t look too fresh. 98% of the deer I see in here (and I don’t see many) come from the north. Was counting on a light nw breeze but thus far I’ve felt it from ever direction.
Man is it quiet out here. You could hear a fly fart from 600 yards it’s so quiet. But it is crunchy so if anything comes this way I should hear it long before I see it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Do big rubs equal big bucks? I am hoping so









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Fissshh On! said:


> Well here’s the pics of the deer I found this morning. Kinda busted up rack but a good body/ neck on him. Was an 8 the way I count points! Weighed him a 144# dressed, so a nice plump deer. All together he went about 220 yards. Heading to the processor right now and hope to be back by tonight😁
> View attachment 797634
> View attachment 797635


Nice buck! Way to go!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Big bucks lurk here.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

This is more like it. 50 degrees here in Menominee county. Not a breeze at all My camp begins to come to life tomorrow with the first arrivals for the season. Sure am looking forward to it after last year’s debacle. Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Back in the tree a lot closer to the favorite acorn spot. 

had two guys in camo riding all over on a quad at 3:00, I’m sure that will be helpful to them.

Another person in a small suv just parked across the road, grabbed his bow, walked in and sounded like he proceeded to chop wood with it. 😂

My quiet spot isn’t as quiet anymore.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Back in for the evening hunt. Moved about 100 yards east closer to where the hot doe with 5 bucks were headed this morning. Got in clean this time. Perfect night and wind for this spot.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

15 bald ones and three little bucks this morning. Only one chasing was a two year old and into the swamp they went.
Tonight I'm fifty yds in from my corn at the tube bowstand. Hoping a big one pops out looking for a date. Good luck


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in.. lot's of tracks. Hopefully neighbors don't come back here and play around.. winds in my face and looks like most deer are coming from the north. Last chance before heading north. Which my buddy usually sends a pic of my #1 dead while I'm gone. I've said in my big buck stories before but if it weren't for my uncle (he's a bad ass) wouldn't even head north. MS a chair for 36 years and double amputee not sure how much longer he's gonna tough it out.

Hunting season gets to me every year. 10 years and still a whining puss, not sure I'll ever get over it.. learn a lot in 10 years, specially from you big buck killers.. 
Here's something I posted on my Instagram. 
You guy's are absolutely the best getting me trackasorous and I mean that from the bottom of my god damn heart but there's something special about being a mobile hunter, "up and in"! I'd be a killing ******* machine not a gimp.

Good luck gents !!! I'm gonna soak it in and hopefully kill !


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

LabtechLewis said:


> Great pics! Lunch? With all those "grapes" within arms reach? Seems like you'd be set.
> 
> [No, don't do that. Sorry I brought it up...]


J I was actually thinking about squirrel for lunch. It would of been easier to pick than the grapes. 
Just walked to the farthest stand I have from my barn. Got a work out in. Hopefully a deer pull is next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Been slow here today. Seven dnf and a 4 pt.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> I’m up and getting ready. I like the east wind over here.


You didn't happen to put your camo on backwards today did you?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> This is more like it. 50 degrees here in Menominee county. Not a breeze at all My camp begins to come to life tomorrow with the first arrivals for the season. Sure am looking forward to it after last year’s debacle. Good luck everyone and be safe


You've got the place for deer camp Kevin, enjoy buddy!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dueling leaf blowers from the neighbors. Slow. Haven’t seen anything since I got on stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

retired dundo said:


> After not hunting just observing from distance finally since saterday every night I’ve been seeing lots of does and two to four bucks in my little plot no monsters.But now I can’t hunt because my causin that helps me went to Vegas for a week.But will be back by gun.So I will give it hell gun hunting at least with a gun you never have to look for them.Hadto look hard for lot of bow shots that were good shots.With gun out of about 40 deers ont went 60 yards.Next year going to buy good camera and just use that until gun hunting Just to hard if I have to look for one.Not worth heart attack.


We are not far from each other...If you get one and need a hand let me know. Glad to help you 'rassle one in.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Craves said:


> We are not far from each other...If you get one and need a hand let me know. Glad to help you 'rassle one in.


Same. I can’t be more than a 10 minute drive. I’m young with a strong back! Happy to help drag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> I have hit four of those little bastards over the years. Only called insurance with no problems or rate increase.


This time of year way too many deer being smoked for them to respond let alone they are way under staffed.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Drivers side quarter panel is all dented up and paint removed down to bare metal. Insurance is definitely getting in on this one. I don’t pay out the wazoo for them to not fix **** like this when it happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Grandriverrat said:


> I have hit four of those little bastards over the years. Only called insurance with no problems or rate increase.


We're at 12. 2 this year already.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> We're at 12. 2 this year already.


Say what?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Only 2 totals, and almost 1 fatal when my wife lost control on ice after hitting a big doe and tangled with a big oak tree. Totaled my Ford 4x4 when I had a herd jump the ditch and I took 3 out at one time. Truck just exploded. 1 thru the windshield, front end damage several times on my kids' cars. Took out the hood, front fender, radiator, and blew a tire on the way home from hunting. Had an 8 point in the back of the truck. Hit a big doe with another truck, hung the doe up in the guys yard, and went back the next day with a friend to skin it. Shared that venison with him. That's just a couple that we scored.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Good thread starter on 'Roadie's'.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Drivers side quarter panel is all dented up and paint removed down to bare metal. Insurance is definitely getting in on this one. I don’t pay out the wazoo for them to not fix **** like this when it happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wholeheartedly agree - but you gotta balance your deductible with the damage. Sounds like he hit you - go back tomorrow and you’ll probably find him in that field or the closest ditch.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> Only 2 totals, and almost 1 fatal when my wife lost control on ice after hitting a big doe and tangled with a big oak tree. Totaled my Ford 4x4 when I had a herd jump the ditch and I took 3 out at one time. Truck just exploded. 1 thru the windshield, front end damage several times on my kids' cars. Took out the hood, front fender, radiator, and blew a tire on the way home from hunting. Had an 8 point in the back of the truck. Hit a big doe with another truck, hung the doe up in the guys yard, and went back the next day with a friend to skin it. Shared that venison with him. That's just a couple that we scored.


Lol just wow… glad you’re ok! Or are you? Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Slow night and day overall. Even my buddy who I put on my sure fire doe hole didn’t see anything.

Three new folks hunting my area, it’s likely done for the season.

Slower than normal for anyone else?

onward to one more day of bow on public then private for rifle.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

d_rek said:


> Lol just wow… glad you’re ok! Or are you? Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Debatable!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> Only 2 totals, and almost 1 fatal when my wife lost control on ice after hitting a big doe and tangled with a big oak tree. Totaled my Ford 4x4 when I had a herd jump the ditch and I took 3 out at one time. Truck just exploded. 1 thru the windshield, front end damage several times on my kids' cars. Took out the hood, front fender, radiator, and blew a tire on the way home from hunting. Had an 8 point in the back of the truck. Hit a big doe with another truck, hung the doe up in the guys yard, and went back the next day with a friend to skin it. Shared that venison with him. That's just a couple that we scored.


All this year??!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> That damn buck snuck by me AGAIN!!! Back at it in the morning .


Only matter of time and he will be hanging in your barn I’d bet on it


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Yankee#1 said:


> Wholeheartedly agree - but you gotta balance your deductible with the damage. Sounds like he hit you - go back tomorrow and you’ll probably find him in that field or the closest ditch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Coming home from golf a couple weeks ago and one jumped out from the ditch. WHAM.. Got home and couldn't see any damage, but it was darkish. Wife noticed a bunch of hair on the back right tire rim the next morning. He must have hit the tire. No damage, Went and looked around where I/he hit and nothing. Got lucky on that one. Got one in the freezer that was hit a couple weeks ago by my mailbox. I don't need to get a license.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Grandriverrat said:


> All this year??!


No. Over a lot of years with 2 boys, my wife and I traveling heavy deer country. The local body shop offered to reserve a spot for us.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> No. Over a lot of years with 2 boys, my wife and I traveling heavy deer country. The local body shop offered to reserve a spot for us.


Thank the lord you scared me. That still is more events than most folks should endure. Glad your ok!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yankee#1 said:


> Wholeheartedly agree - but you gotta balance your deductible with the damage. Sounds like he hit you - go back tomorrow and you’ll probably find him in that field or the closest ditch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Do people not do $100 comprehensive? Bet the headlight needs to be replaced too


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> That damn buck snuck by me AGAIN!!! Back at it in the morning .



You're more than due now. These deer don't have a chance with your dedication and tenacity.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Didn't see anything after 11:45. Tomorrow is last day off of 2 week vacation, then off again Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Grandriverrat said:


> Looks like cabelas!


I have said the same thing.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

bowhunter426 said:


> Do people not do $100 comprehensive? Bet the headlight needs to be replaced too


I have 5 vehicles, 1 brand new, and 2 drivers under the age of 25. So no, my deductibles are pretty high.

Bigger issue is if you don’t get the police report that you hit a deer, many insurance companies will file it under ‘collision’ and not ‘comp’. It’s no longer a $100-$500 deductible.

My dad was in the auto body business for 30+ years in NY, insurance companies hate to pay…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

